# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  CANVAS Autonomous Cart, self-driving system, CANVAS Technology, Boulder, Colorado, USA

## Airicist

Developer - CANVAS Technology

----------


## Airicist

Canvas' robot cart could change how factories work

Published on Sep 7, 2017




> Canvas Technologies is building an autonomous cart to move goods around factory floors. With its own proprietary computer vision stack, Canvas is building robots that can adapt to complex environments and produce 3D mappings on the fly.


"Canvas’ robot cart could change how factories work"

by John Mannes
September 7, 2017

----------

